# Will you be keeping nexus for full 2 years!



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

If so why


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I might have to keep it longer, if Verizon doesn't offer another Nexus device by that time. This is how Android was meant to be. Not some locked down, skinned, piece of crap, coughMotorolacough.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

No. I am a cell phone junkie. By this time next year there will be one or two quad core phones that will peak my interest, and perhaps even a new vzw nexus. That doesn't mean I won't keep the gnex, just won't have it as my daily driver.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree. I'm just sticking with nexus phones.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe007 (Jul 27, 2011)

I will be, company owned device and they will purchase it's replacement, when they see fit.









Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't know, my last upgrade (so, slightly over 2 years ago) was my first smartphone, it was a palm pre plus. UGHHHH... I couldn't even use it anymore, it didn't work. I bought a droid eris, ughhhh... I bought a Droid Incredible soon enough that I actually got the same price I paid for my droid eris selling it. The Droid Incredible easily got me to my upgrade, it was really nice.

So, it's hard to tell for me if the nexus will get old. I'll probably be able to manage.







I've got a pretty good piece of tech in my hands.


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes. Its a nexus plus my wife won't let me buy a new phone for two years anyway









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

I might keep this longer than past phones but I doubt two years. Just divorced and getting on feet but I'm such a phone whore so I dunno. Depends what comes out and how much I can get for this


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

yea I'm taking a break from buying every single devices that comes out. I'm very happy with nexus. I'll wait till they sort out the bugs on quad cores and maybe wait to get a moto nexus quad core "praying" lol. Always love moto radio

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

depends on when the next nexus comes to verizon!


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> yea I'm taking a break from buying every single devices that comes out. I'm very happy with nexus. I'll wait till they sort out the bugs on quad cores and maybe wait to get a moto nexus quad core "praying" lol. Always love moto radio
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


Amen brother! That is what I want too!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm really enjoying the Galaxy Nexus. However, if something super awesome comes out, then I just might hop on it! I came from the Droid Inc, which was a damn nice phone (and still is for its age), and I expect the Galaxy Nexus to be just as nice for its lifespan.


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am thinking about it. It depends on how much more development is possible. This is my first stock android phone since the G1 and the longest lasting phone I had was my atrix (7 months ) and I went to the galaxy s 2 for a month and a half then wanted to try the stock Android my reason for switching is usually because I get bored and then always want newest OS . This phone is butter smooth so I really don't know if a quad core would push me. Unless android 5.0 is going to be very game centric . Then I would switch but for now I think this phone may make at least a year for me since CES had nothing.... not even an ICS phone that looked that good

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Reading earlier comments do u think Verizon will have early exclusiveness of the next nexus.... I was on at&t and switched and the bonus was getting double data which was enticing with LTE for me . I had the galaxy s 2 sky rocket .

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm with hugapunk on this one, Tech Junkie all the way. I will be selling this one around this time next year,

I was so pumped to be getting the nexus and why?,,,,Screen, 4G, cpu/gpu, and whatever else I expected from a Galaxy device and one that carried a Nexus title.

A month later, meh.

Screen is nice but not great (at least until we can adjust the screen setting more)
CPU/GPU don't get me wrong here, it is a great combination for todays apps but for a 2012 flagship, not really what I expected.
Sound? really we can't hear this thing without volume+ and even then it sounds like shite. probably the worst sound I have ever had from a device.
Camera, Can anyone say NOISY!!!! What the heck were they thinking. A blurry speckled zero lag shot of crap. I know the camera is more capable just need to utilize it better.

I really do like this phone, I don'y say the listed aboves to trash it but more as a reason for not holding it for two years. Its plenty good for the next year but by then I and many others will be ready for a little bit more.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Trooper said:


> Amen brother! That is what I want too!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah! I've been buying the newest every time. Its getting costly. Lol

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I almost certainly will keep mine for two years. I did that with my OG and each of the previous three phones before that. Being a Nexus it will have a longer lifespan than other phones and the developer support will keep it relevant for a long time (much like how the OG was still receiving developer support right up until the release of the Nexus).

Of course, if a Moto-built Nexus comes to Verizon in a year I might change my mind.


----------



## Capt.D (Jun 7, 2011)

No way! I like it but between 6 months to a year is all I keep one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll probably buy the next one in the fall assuming Verizon still has the Nexus. Quad core and possibly Intel based.. that'll be nice


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Prolly the 20 months till my upgrade but not the full two years unless I wanna get out of vzw for whatever reason. Unless of course I can convince someone to give me an early upgrade again









I think having a Nexus will spoil me.. I can't imagine ever getting a skinned phone again. Waiting for upgrades and dealing with awful buggy leaks, aosp and cm having unpleasant quirks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess I should have also mentioned that I'm cheap - I like to save money and watch my bank account get bigger rather than buy new things (it annoys the hell out of my wife who would like to spend every once in a while). Heck, I still use the Dell laptop I purchased 5 years ago (and only bought this one because my previous one died) and the only TV I own is a Philips/Magnavox that I bought in 1998. The only reason I did decide to get my Nexus was because I was able to get it for $199 and because the touch screen on my OG was giving me issues. So for me to buy another phone before this two-year contract is up I'd have to get some sort of incredible deal - like an early upgrade from Verizon. Even though I could afford it, there's no way in hell I'd pay $650 for a phone.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Unless Verizon releases another, maybe a Moto Quad Core with some Intel inside, now that is to good to be considered a phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dr_venture (Jul 25, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I'll probably buy the next one in the fall assuming Verizon still has the Nexus. Quad core and possibly Intel based.. that'll be nice


Intel quad core nexus. Sign me up for that.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I will not be keeping this as my primary driver for 2 years. I have upgrades available every year and will replace this Nexus with the next one....providing there is a next one.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Capt.D said:


> No way! I like it but between 6 months to a year is all I keep one.


Same here. I may hold onto the GNex a little longer than I normally would because of the dev support, but I'll definitely have another phone by the end of the year.

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am very content with my nexus. Ive had it for 2 days now and i luv it, as many have said its exactly how android was intended no additives or preservatives! HAHA. We will be getting updates first and i dont even have a custom rom on and dont feel the need for one but i am rooted, custom kernel thats undervolted, i will be keeping it at least untill a new nexus arrives then upgrade.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> Yeah! I've been buying the newest every time. Its getting costly. Lol
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


Yea. Can't keep up with everything getting pumped out every other month lol.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

dr_venture said:


> Intel quad core nexus. Sign me up for that.


So Intel is gonna be a bad tushy processor?

Sent from my GalaxyNexus


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

After my experience with the Incredible, Droid X, Thunderbolt, and now the Nexus, I have come to the conclusion that I will not buy anything but a Nexus phone again. The ONLY thing that would make me consider buying another non-Nexus device is 1) Unlockable Bootloader, 2) No Skinning of any kind, pure ASOP, 3) Great developer support 4) More commitment from the Manufacturer to deliver timely upgrades.

The Thunderbolt was a decent phone, but even though it is less than a year old, HTC has no plans to release ICS on it. It took them a rediculous amount of time to get Gingerbread on it. This is unacceptable to me.

So, if VZW gets another Nexus next year, I will get it, if we end up having to wait two more years to get another Nexus on VZW, so be it. I really like this phone and so far, it has lived up to every expectation I had and the dev support is incredible.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd like to think i will stay with this phone for 2 years... But i usually buy a new phone every 6 months :-/ If motorola comes out with an unlocked bootloader, ics, & softkeys, i will definitely get it. Motorola = the best build quality, radios, gorilla glass & usually battery life without the bloat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drawmonster (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll upgrade to the next Nexus phone, but nothing other than that.


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't have a choice for keeping it, I ship out in March lol.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol . You guys seem confident that Verizon will get another nexus.

If anything, this might be the first and last for vzw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hopefully verizon gets the next nexus if not then then ill probably hold out the whole 2 years and get whatever high spec phone with an unlockable bootloader comes out around that time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Lol . You guys seem confident that Verizon will get another nexus.
> 
> If anything, this might be the first and last for vzw
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I don't see why not. All the delays wasn't really a delay . They said the end of the year and they did. we put dates and read date rumors and we got frustrated over it and thinking verizon doesn't want it etc etc. Hell even if they don't I'll just buy whatever quad core hotness that's out.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

Probably not, it just depends what comes out on VZW in the coming months. It has to be pretty good to beat this.


----------



## Dlongb13 (Jun 10, 2011)

I couldn't imagine keeping a phone for two years. I have 3 lines so upgrades are plentiful for me. I will upgrade to a phone once the new LTE chipsets are out. I can only imagine that the First gen LTE intel chips are going to suck so I will probably avoid those. I love my Nexus but the camera really is complete shit and I use my camera a lot so that another piece of the hardware I am looking to upgrade. And with HTC keeping their promise of unlocking bootloaders there really isn't much of a reason to only buy Nexus devices if your are someone that roots. The development scene for future HTC phones is probably going to go back to how it was on the incredible once the GNex is old news, like 6 months from now.


----------



## el-bori (Aug 19, 2011)

Yup...Becuase I don't want to keep wasting money in Smartphones.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

As long as it's updated with the next version of Android and the roms keep coming then I will for def keep my Nexus.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I think I will be able to keep the nexus.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Keeping my Nexus for at least two years maybe more.
I have another line that can be updated after March might update that line at the end of year only if another Nexus is out by then if there's not I won't.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

I absolutely will not be keeping the Nexus for 2 years. Don't get me wrong, I love the phone!

I went from the OG Droid on launch day to the Droid Inc. to the Thunderbolt on launch day to the Galaxy Nexus on launch day. I just get bored with phones easily.


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

As long as I keep it in good condition and updates keep coming I'll keep it. Hard to say at this point though. Never know what the future holds

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nedenspreden (Jul 21, 2011)

I traded my Thunderbolt to someone in order to buy the Nexus on their upgrade, so I still have my upgrade coming up in November.  Although, I'll probably try to wait until after CES and MWC 2013 before buying my next phone.


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

No chance in hell, I have an upgrade to use now, but I will wait until there is something significantly better before selling this and upgrading.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

On a related side note. What do you think the odds are that Verizon will get another Nexus again? If yes, when?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

I love the phone, but now way will I be keeping it for 2 years. I have a hard enough time keeping the same phone for 6 months.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Unless some amazing phone like the rumoured SGS III or SGS III 3D comes to Verizon or an amazing quad phone that I can afford with my weekly allowance, then no. Also depends on if anyone on my line is eligible for an upgrade. I can't afford a $300 ETF on top of a $300 phone.

I really like the Galaxy Note, but that probably won't be coming to Verizon, and I don't think I want so much I'll give up my GNex.


----------



## schmojax (Nov 20, 2011)

I already sold mine and got a droid bionic, much better phone.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

schmojax said:


> I already sold mine and got a droid bionic, much better phone.


Lmao a little early for an april fools joke have fun with your locked phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

schmojax said:


> I already sold mine and got a droid bionic, much better phone.


?? Are you serious?


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

schmojax said:


> I already sold mine and got a droid bionic, much better phone.


Yeah, and I sold mine and bought a StarTac.


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have to now since i used my upgrade. I refuse to pay $600+ for a phone. Thats utterly rediculous.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

shanimal92 said:


> I have to now since i used my upgrade. I refuse to pay $600+ for a phone. Thats utterly rediculous.


About a year in, sell your phone, buy one a few months old for about the same price. Cheap mid-contract upgrade.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Yeah, and I sold mine and bought a StarTac.


Just picked up a Jitterbug, myself.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Yep. I'm gonna keep mine at least a year. If nothing cool comes out by then. If VZW gets a Moto Nexus then I may check that sum beach out!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I can't say pure Google is hard to come by, because I'll root any of my newer phones and put custom roms on, but I think the gnex is a fine phone for the time being. The screen is gorgeous!


----------



## synth3tic (Nov 19, 2011)

I think I will for sure. The battery life is the only gripe I have, and I'm sure that will get ironed out as 4G coverage rolls out, and we get some more finalized tweaking by our wonderful devs. Gorgeous screen, 4G, massive dev community? I'll take it!


----------



## MoeDaddy (Jul 8, 2011)

My 4th android phone in roughly 2 years so I doubt it will last me more than 9 months...


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> I already sold mine and got a droid bionic, much better phone.


lol


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

schmojax said:


> I already sold mine and got a droid bionic, much better phone.


Dropping calls on fringe areas like myself? Brought mine back too. My bionic and my gfs rezound 3 bars... gnex? Zero or one. Calls dropping. No network detected. Back to vzw it went.. sigh wish we could get moto nex.. or they would unlock bionic bootloader.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> I dont rlly care about flashing ten roms or kernals a day that are all rip offs of eachother. Lol.. what more do i need then a dual core lte phone with a gig of ram and 32 of storage? Way too much power as it is.


Sounds like sour grapes to me.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I thought you were perfectly happy with that albatross, just the way it is. Your quote, below, is in reference to your locked down Bionic, and all the ROMS, and kernels that are available to Nexus owners, isn't it?
> 
> Sounds like sour grapes to me.


Give it up man. No one cares rlly what you say...trollololololol!!







but let me rephrase.. i wish i had an unlocked bootloader on a phone that wasnt gigantic...or curved.. with removable storage ...and doesn't drop calls at my house and has a better than sammy build quality .... And good battery life. Hdmi out.. dual core. Lte with. A gig of ram...so bassically a moto device... can you hear me now? Good.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Yep, you just keep telling yourself that. That's what Motorola counts on.

By the way, what are you like 10? People say things that you don't agree with, and you resort to name calling.











eXorcist said:


> i wish i had an unlocked bootloader on a phone that wasnt gigantic


You also might want to take a look at each phone's specs. You'll find that they are just about the same size. The Nexus is .33/in. taller, and the bionic weighs a half ounce more, and is .3/in thicker.


----------



## scrub175 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nah... iPhone 5 LTE will be mine this October. Unless Moto/google make something that's magical


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

scrub175 said:


> Nah... iPhone 5 LTE will be mine this October. Unless Moto/google make something that's magical


sweet you can tweet about it with the new integration if twitter share

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------

